
Using TypeScript's type checking in vanilla JavaScript without transpiling - segphault
http://seg.phault.net/blog/2017/10/typescript-without-transpiling/
======
andraaspar
VS Code will type check open files only. So this only works for tiny projects.
And all that typing (overly verbose) seems a lot of pain compared to setting
up TypeScript properly.

